# Father Kills Teen Daughter During Routine Visit



## Southernbella. (Aug 20, 2019)

Senseless. 

*North Carolina dad, 32, 'strangled and slit his 15-year-old daughter's throat while she was visiting for the weekend', then walked to a police station and turned himself in *
By Chauncey Alcorn For Dailymail.com
02:08 20 Aug 2019, updated 13:11 20 Aug 2019

_

_



_

*Joshua Burgess, 32, of Wesley Chapel, North Carolina has been charged with first-degree murder in the death of his 15-year-old daughter, Zaria Burgess*

*Authorities said Burgess walked into Union County Sheriff's office Sunday morning and told dispatchers he had killed his daughter*

*During his Monday morning arraignment, people gasped in the courtroom as prosecutors explained how Burgess had confessed to strangling his daughter before slitting her throat*

*No motive has been given for the alleged crime*
_
_

_
_Joshua Burgess, 32, of Wesley Chapel, North Carolina has been charged with first-degree murder in the death of his 15-year-old daughter, Zaria Burgess_

Horrifying details of the alleged grizzly murder of a 15-year-old North Carolina girl at the hands of her own father were revealed in court Monday after the accused man reportedly turned himself into police and confessed to the crime.

Authorities say Joshua Burgess, 32, of Wesley Chapel, North Carolina walked into the Union County Sheriff's office around 9.30am on Sunday and told dispatchers he'd killed his teenage daughter, Zaria Burgess, of Monroe, North Carolina, inside his home on Hampton Meadows Road, according to WSOC-TV.

Zaria had come to visit her dad for the weekend.

Gallery goers gasped during Joshua Burgess's Monday morning arraignment hearing when officials told the court how he'd confessed to strangling his daughter before slitting her throat.

But the prosecutor did not give a motive or explain the details that led up to the unthinkable alleged crime. 

_

_

It's just pure evil,' Union County Sheriff spokesman Tony Underwood told reporters. 

The accused homicidal father was seen hanging his head and avoiding eye contact during the courtroom proceedings.

Joshua made a photo of Zaria his Facebook profile picture on June 23. Previous Facebook posts showed him wishing his daughter happy birthday, even calling her his 'princess.'

The teen's cousin, Dytaysha Wadswort, told reporters Zaria was kind girl who loved her family.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 20, 2019)

Poor baby. This breaks my heart. 

Dad looks possessed. Evil is real.


----------



## SoniT (Aug 20, 2019)

Lord have mercy. Why? He looks evil and deranged. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 20, 2019)

No mention of the mother.  She must be devastated. RIP lil one.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 20, 2019)

Now they know the motive. TW....













"In addition to his murder charge, Burgess is facing one count of statutory rape of a person 15 years of age or younger, first-degree statutory sex offense, first-degree kidnapping and first-degree sexual exploitation of a minor.”

UNION COUNTY HOMICIDE: 'There is no logical answer': Sheriff offers more details in case of teen killed by dad


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2019)

wow...   My heart goes out to the mother and all her relatives!  Unfathomable crime...


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 20, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Now they know the motive. TW....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait—- so he raped and then killed her?? Or is this an unrelated charge?


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 20, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Wait—- so he raped and then killed her?? Or is this an unrelated charge?



It's not totally clear from the way it's worded but it seems so. It almost seems like they're holding back/talking around everything.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 20, 2019)

God bless her!


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 21, 2019)

Seems like there would be some reference to molestation in he charges too.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 21, 2019)

He looks crazy as HEEZY!


----------



## momi (Aug 21, 2019)

My goodness that beautiful little girl. 

Demons are walking among us.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 21, 2019)

Chrismiss said:


> Seems like there would be some reference to molestation in he charges too.


Seems like he might have killed her out of shame and literally silenced her by choking her and doing more damage to her throat.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 21, 2019)

@Southernbella. I almost posted yesterday that I hope they do a full autopsy on her.

 I suspected that he had raped her and then killed her (instead of killing himself). 

Sorry to have my suspicions confirmed.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 7, 2019)

I just came across this today.

My understanding is he raped her, tried to choke her to death but she fought.  So he took a knife then slit her throat with the hunting knife *while* he was raping her.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 7, 2019)

Meth? His eyes have that crazed druggy look.

I can't imagine what she went through or what her family is going through. Disturbing.


----------

